# Sloppy Joe Mix from dried food



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I took a recipe using wet ingredients and substituted dry. I tested it using 1/4 cup mix and a 1/2 cup of water and it was too thin. Then I added up all the water the separate ingredients would need and it came to 4 cups. Since this recipe makes almost a quart of mix, the water should be just a little more than the mix. It has a really good taste.

1 ½ cup dried minced onion
½ cup freeze dried bell peppers
6 Tbsp tomato powder
½ cup brown sugar
4 Tbsp vinegar powder
2 Tbsp Worcestershire powder
1 Tbsp mustard powder
1 ½ tsp garlic powder
1 ½ tsp onion powder
1 tsp chili powder
2 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
¼ cup white sugar

Optional: crushed red pepper flakes, anything you like to jazz it up.

Makes almost one quart of mix.


----------

